# fluval or marineland magnum??



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

looking to pick up a new filter set up. was looking in the fluval 405 or the marinelane magnum c360. which one cleans the best? easier to maintain??


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

i have both brands. I have a 405 fluval and a smaller marineland cannister. I would go with the fluval. I say that b/c i have problems with my marineland every once in awhile... Like today i was doing a water change and my water went below the intake part of my marineland and so it stopped filtering obviously. I filled my tank back up and tried to pump start it real quick and i couldn't get it started, so tomorrow im gonna have to make sure all the trays are lined up and get it back up and running. I dont know much about the magnum c360, but i've personally had more success and less hassles with my fluval


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

how big is your tank, i like the magnums, but i wouldnt use it as a primary filter on a big tank


----------



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

i have 75g tank..what do you think i sould be using??


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

fx5!


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

FX5 HANDS DOWN THE WINNER. GET IT DO IT!!!!!!!! IF U LIVE IN NJ 200.00 RIGHT NOW @ ANIMALS N THINGS WOODBRIDGE NJ


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bigmike31 said:


> FX5 HANDS DOWN THE WINNER. GET IT DO IT!!!!!!!! IF U LIVE IN NJ 200.00 RIGHT NOW @ ANIMALS N THINGS WOODBRIDGE NJ


No sh*t? Not bad...
An FX5 for a 75 though? Thats a lot of filtration for a 75 isnt it? 
Im a firm believer that you cant have TOO much filtration but isnt that a LOT?


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

notaverage said:


> FX5 HANDS DOWN THE WINNER. GET IT DO IT!!!!!!!! IF U LIVE IN NJ 200.00 RIGHT NOW @ ANIMALS N THINGS WOODBRIDGE NJ


No sh*t? Not bad...
An FX5 for a 75 though? Thats a lot of filtration for a 75 isnt it? 
Im a firm believer that you cant have TOO much filtration but isnt that a LOT?
[/quote]

no such thing as too much filtration and if u ever decide to upgrade u have a filter that cud handle it.....i love mine got it hooked to a 120 gallon with 9 super reds keeps the water crystal clear


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

dont get a fx5 for a 75, thats just ridiculous.

I would get the magnum 350, get the one with biowheels if you can.

on my 75 i just have a ac110, but then again i only have one small fish.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have both and prefer the fluval


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought the Marineland Magnun was more of a mech filteration...


----------



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

what about the rena xp3???what you guys think about this filter


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

jason808 said:


> what about the rena xp3???what you guys think about this filter


absolutely love mine... a little bit tricky as far as starting it up after cleaning if your spray bar is below the water level (you end up having to remove it to allow flow back into the tank due to pressure build up or something of the sort.) an easy way to fix that is to just leave the spray bar above the water level, or as i did for my tank, just put the bar in vertically leaving one of the outlet holes above the water level.

I'm guessing you'd experience a similar condition w/ other canister filters as well though.

it's exceptionally quiet, low wattage, and lots of media storage. (and you can get it for $120 at petsmart if you pricematch it from notable online sources.)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bigmike31 said:


> I thought the Marineland Magnun was more of a mech filteration...


Your thoughts are right Sir...
Best available-IMO


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

bigmike31 said:


> FX5 HANDS DOWN THE WINNER. GET IT DO IT!!!!!!!! IF U LIVE IN NJ 200.00 RIGHT NOW @ ANIMALS N THINGS WOODBRIDGE NJ


$200.00 is awesome for an FX5, aquariumguys.com sells it for $299.99. Does Animals 'N' Things have a website or way to order if you live in say Ohio? No such thing as too much filtration, on aquariumguys.com the info on the FX5 claims it can handle up to 400 gallon tanks....WOW! I'd rather spend the extra beans and spring for the FX5 in lieu of the Fluval 305 or Magnum 350 Pro System...but that's just me.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

I've had both marineland and fluval products, have had good and bad luck with both. If you need biofiltration get a 405 for mech, get hte magnum. All and all though, Iknow of a couple of websites that have the fx5 for $200 shipped. Great deal and could put it on another tank when the time comes. Plus on a 75 the fx5 would create enough current to not need a powerhead haha


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

swack said:


> I've had both marineland and fluval products, have had good and bad luck with both. If you need biofiltration get a 405 for mech, get hte magnum. All and all though, Iknow of a couple of websites that have the fx5 for $200 shipped. Great deal and could put it on another tank when the time comes. Plus on a 75 the fx5 would create enough current to not need a powerhead haha


Please tell where the fx5 is for $200.00 shipped?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Its a member on another board, just PM me if you want the link...I got in trouble for posting links to that site before.


----------

